# 2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

You will be happy with it I think. I had one and wish I would have never sold it. They do hold nice, and will do what you ask of it.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

is it a fast bow


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone even have this bow


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

I have the bow and I love it! It is a very accurate bow with a nice, solid wall! :darkbeer:


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

thats the same bow im getting same color & everything


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

*38 Ultra*

I have a 07 Riptide (blue/black) 38 Ultra. Just like the photo. It is a great looking bow and shoots just as good


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

hoytarchery999 said:


> is it a fast bow


I'm shooting a 28.5 inch draw with a 320gr fat boy riding out @ 281fps @ 53 lbs. Thats factory strings too. You will be please with bow. Its a shame the cam wasn't kept around.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a link where they talk about it some. There were a lot of good reviews! :darkbeer:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=512728


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey i got mine 2 saturdays ago it is a nice bow thanks for the info


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

ttt


----------

